# كيف يمكنني عكس اتجاه موتور 220 Ac



## shadow110 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف يمكنني عكس اتجاه موتور Ac 220
مع العلم انى اريد ان ازوده بدائره ريموت كنترول


----------



## أحمدبيك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

إذا كان ثلاثي الطور (Three Phase) فيكون ذلك بعكس أي خطين من الخطوط الثلاثة.

إذا كان أحادي الطور، فثمة عدة أنواع تختلف حسب تصميمها الداخلي، مثل (Capacitor Start) و (Shaded Pole) وغيرها، والتركيب الداخلي هوالذي يحدد لك حريتك في التحكم بالمحرك.

أرجو تزويدنا بنوعية المحرك بالضبط.

إذا كنت تقصد محرك مثل محرك المروحة، فلا يمكنك، لأنها مصممة وتم لفها لأن تدور باتجاه واحد، أما محرك مثل الدريل، فهو مصمم وتم لفه ليتم تحريكه باتجاهين، مع العلم أن ثمة دريللات تتحرك باتجاه واحد (لا أدري من يشتريه، لكنه موجود).

أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتك.


----------



## romy_roma (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ana lssa arya 2l mawdou3 bta3 3ks 2l 7araka bas l motor 3phase w law kida hatsabit taraf w t3kis l etnini 2l taneen aw bwastet dayret control 3aks 7araka bl plc aw dayra 3adia switches w relays .. bas howa da 2lli a3rafo !!


----------



## shadow110 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

المتور 220v ac هو متور عادى ليس متور مروحه
انا هركب عليه جير بكس ترس ودوده 
المتور ليس 3 فاز المتور 220 بكوندسر


----------



## chouchou34 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

سهل جدا اخي 
الاتجاه الاول الوشيعة الرئيسية مربوطة بالتفرع مع الوشيعة الثانوية (الوشيعةالثانوية مربوطة علي التسلسل مع المكثفة)
الاتجاه الثاني الوشيعة الرئيسية مربوطة بالتفرع مع المكثفة ( المكثفة مربوطة علي التسلسل مع الوشيعةالثانوية)


----------



## chouchou34 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*هذا شرح باصورة*

ل


----------



## chouchou34 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اما اذا كانت الكندستور لا تعمل ماعليك الا بالتوصيل مباشرة ب الوشيعة الرئيسية للمحرك
وتدوير المحرك يدويا في البداية وبعدها سيدور المحرك في اي اتجاه اعطته له


----------



## أحمدبيك (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​ 
آسف على التأخير ولكنني صرت قليلاً ما أدخل على الإنترنت، لأنني الآن في وضع غير مستقر لأسباب متعلقة بالعمل.​ 
أشكر chouchou34 ، ولكنني سأضيف أمور بسيطة، وإليك ما عندي، وهو كالتالي​ 
إذا كان محركك يحتوي على مكثف، فهو من النوعية Capacitor Start، وإن كان يحتوي على 
مكثفين فهو من النوعية Capacitor Start Capacitor Run، أما إن كان لا يحتوي على أي 
مكثفات، فهو قد يكون Split Phase أو قد يكون Shaded Pole.​ 
في كل المحركات السابقة يتم عكس اتجاه الدوران عن طريق عكس طرفيات الملفات الإضافية، مع ترك طرفيات الملفات الأساسية كما هي
، سواء مع وجود مكثف أو لا، , ولذلك كما ذكر chouchou34 وجزاه الله خيراً، أما في الـ Shaded Pole فإن عكسه يتم بطريقة
أكثر تعقيداً. إن كنت مقتنعاً بهذا فانتقل إلى الفقرة التالية، أما إذا كنت تريد أن تعرف السبب، فذلك أن الملفات الإضافية مصممة لتكون 
بزاوية 90 درجة كهربائية عن الملفات الأساسية، وعكس الطرفيات للملفات الإضافية (مع أخذ وضع الملفات ميكانيكياً في عين الاعتبار) يحدد هل هذه 
الزاوية (90 درجة) تسبق أم تلحق الملفات الأساسية. (راجع الملفات المرفقة، تحتوي على صور مفيدة للشرح).​ 

تعتمد المحركات من النوعية Shaded Pole على وجود ملفات صغيرة نسبياً على طرف كل قطب
من الأقطاب المغناطيسية للـ Stator، وتكون هذه الملفات الصغيرة (Shaded Coils) مقصورة
الأطراف (Short Circuit)، فيتولد فيها مجال مغناطيسي يعمل على اخلال توازن المجال في المنطقة
تحتها، فيتحرك المحرك من اتجاه مجال الأقطاب إلى موقع الـ Shaded Coils.​ 
إذا كنت تريد عكس اتجاه هذه النوعية الأخيرة من المحركات، يجد أن يتواجد مجموعتين من الملفات 
الصغيرة Shaded Coils في كلا الاتجاهين، وما عليك سوى قصر (Short) طرفيات الملفات 
الصغيرة (Shaded Coils) الواقعة في الاتجاه المطلوب، وفتح طرفيات المجموعة الثانية.​ 

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في الشرح​


----------



## shadow110 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر 
لكم اخوانى لكنى اريد ايضا توصيله بدائره ريموت كنترول للتحكم بالاتجاهين
وياريت يكون بشرح مفصل طريقه التركيب على المتور حيث ان هذا المتور سوف اركبه على باب


----------



## منهالي (16 يناير 2011)

لدي محرك كهربائي (هيدروليك) يعمل على مصعد كهربائي منتقل حيث يقوم برفع مصعد وتنزيله عن طريق ظغط الزيت يخرج من علبة المحرك 6 كبلات لانه يعمل على 220 وعلى 110 فولت يوجد شكل توضيحي للربط 220 وعلى 110 ولكن اريد عكس دورة المحرك فماذا افعل


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## عرفان الكوز (1 فبراير 2011)

ششششششششكككككككرررررااااااااااا جججججججججججززززززززييييييييييييييييلللللللللللللللاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كوكو01234 (7 يناير 2013)

الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed esmaeil (14 يناير 2013)

بالنسبة للأخ السائل عن المحرك الهيدرولك لا أعرف ما الذى سيفيدك عكس إتجاه حركة المحرك فهو يعمل كمضخة للزيت

فى المصاعد تقوم الصمامات "الفالفات" بتغيير إتجاه حركة الكابينة وليس المحرك والعكس فى محركات الجر الكهربائية


----------



## علي هشام داود (3 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خير


----------

